
'Whoever leads in AI will rule the world': Putin to Russian children - putsteadywere
https://www.rt.com/news/401731-ai-rule-world-putin/
======
oldandtired
Having spent a long time doing data analysis, now called data mining, I
recognise that there will be lots of benefit to those doing it but not for
those whose information is being used.

AI won't fly. But we will build tools that will fool people into thinking it
exists. The problem that exists is that the correlations being made are as
shaky as the lack of foundations in the veracity of the data being mined.

Dystopian future is already here and has been for decades. We are only just
seeing it now. Recklessness and a lack of understanding the past will ensure
that the majority of people will simply fall into place. Fear is the marketing
game now, by corporations and governments and others.

Ruling the world is a catch-cry for those who, in the main, only care for
themselves and their own.

------
samstave
How prescient.

Why do you think the Bigs are doing what they are doing. Its cyberpunk
dystopia for everyone! YAY!

The cyber-wars have been going on for quite a while - with "conventional
military theater" happening 'top-side'... Duqu, Stuxnet, etc..

\--

Now we are managing the mind-set of the people (russian collusion, political
circus via nascient (in the long term) technical services - Twitter, FB, Et
Al.)

Look at Reddit - Winning Hearts and Minds has never been more controllable.

AI is the platform on which the efficacy, expediency and expanse of the future
will be manipulated.

I dont see anyone building an AI to "make the world a better place" just
yet....

/ __ _summons blood-boy_ __

~~~
putsteadywere
What surprised me most about this article is that as far as I'm aware, Russia
is so far behind the forefront on machine learning research that hearing Putin
speak on this subject is like hearing the president of Portugal say it.

I'd bet a rent check on China having strong AI before Russia any day.

